# Should use balanced cables with BFD?



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone using unbalanced cables? Im getting quite a bit of excess noise (sounds like computer sounds...digital noises like when I move my mouse or click something) and was HOPING its just the unbalanced cables.

THANKS!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds to me like it may be the unbalanced cables. :huh:


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sure was! Swapped em out yesterday 

I do hear a lil noise still and wonder if Im gonna keep this BFD. I use mine for full range purposes, running right before Yamaha HS80m studio monitors.


----------



## Glimmie (Apr 26, 2012)

Balanced cable are only a benefit if BOTH ends are connected to a balanced device.

Running an XLR cable with an RCA adaptor on it's end is the same as running an RCA cable with an XLR adaptor on the end.

Also beware that some DJ "pro" audio gear may have XLR and 1/4 phone connectors yet still be an unbalanced circuit. Case in point the DBX120A bass synthesizer. This has a "balanced" 1/4 TRS output jack yet it is not a balanced drive circuit. I confirmed this on the schematic after my unit didn't act like a balanced unit in terms of hum performance driving a long cable to the sub.


----------

